# Eisiges Prisma auf vorrat für 3.2



## EoEBank (27. Juni 2009)

Huhu, 

Hat jemand ne Ahnung ob es sich lohnt vor dme Patch eisige Prismen herzustellen um die dann nach dem Patch zu öffnen?

Der Knackpunkt ist halt: Wird der inhalt des Prismas bei erstellen oder beim öffnen festgelegt.


----------



## Dalmus (28. Juni 2009)

EoEBank schrieb:


> Der Knackpunkt ist halt: Wird der inhalt des Prismas bei erstellen oder beim öffnen festgelegt.


Interessante Frage....
Ich befürchte beinahe, daß man darauf eine blaue Antwort erbeten könnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr_Multikill (29. Juni 2009)

es kann sein dass ich mich irre, aber ist das Eisige Prisma nicht einzigartig?

Liebe Grüße
Fetti / Fallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: 
jau, das Eisige Prisma ist einzigartig:
http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=44943


----------



## EoEBank (29. Juni 2009)

Mr_Multikill schrieb:


> jau, das Eisige Prisma ist einzigartig:
> http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=44943



autsch
damit ist es auch egal^^


/close


----------



## mccord (29. Juni 2009)

EoEBank schrieb:


> autsch
> damit ist es auch egal^^
> 
> 
> /close


moment noch *g*
das prisma ist nicht an den juwelier gebunden also könnte man es doch per mail an seine anderen chars verschicken!
ob das "einzigartig" denn auch für items die in der post lagern gilt?
hab jedenfalls grad mal ein prisma an meinen bankchar geschickt und werde morgen ein weiteres verschicken... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## matzelw27 (22. Juli 2009)

Stelle das Zeug auch schon jeden Tag her und schicks dann an meinen Bankchar mit eigenem Gildenfach. Wenns soweit ist wird sich zeigen obs halt was gebracht hat. Kann mich aber noch ans Glänzende Glas erinnern wo ich glaube alle 5 tage al nen Epicstein drinne hatte. Ansonsten tuts mir finanziell nicht weh des Prisma noch nicht zu öffnen und die Steine zu verkaufen also betmer mal das es sich lohnt.


----------

